# Spring Gardens shopping centre - Nov 2011



## PaulPowers (Nov 2, 2011)

My work rota has been changed to 3 on 3 off so I once again have free time to wade around in dark wet holes 

One of my first reports was this culvert but I had a really crap camera and no tripod, so I decided to go back a bit more prepared.



> The River Wye is the major river of the western part of the Peak, rising on Axe Edge above Buxton (as do the Rivers Dove and Manifold, all within the space of a few kilometres) and flowing eastwards through Buxton and Bakewell to join the Derwent at Rowsley.
> 
> 
> The Wye in Buxton The river goes underground soon after its source and re-emerges in Poole's Cavern to flow down into the town centre of Buxton via Pavilion Gardens. When the 5th Duke of Devonshire built The Crescent between 1780 and 1784 he culverted the river to pass beneath the building, and more recently it has been culverted again to pass beneath the Spring Gardens shopping centre, so little of the river is to be seen in the lower town. At this stage the river is only a stream, but below Buxton it starts to grow into a sizeable river.



So I rocked up once it had gone dark and the local chavs had headed over to the local kfc (that had run out of chicken when I walked in wearing waders and dripping wet)






















These look ancient 





I decided not to go into the stoopy bit because to be honest I couldn't be arsed

on the way out I found a light worm





Thanks for looking


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice mate  seen a culvert with cameras on it go figure also had lights underneath as well


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 3, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> Very nice mate  seen a culvert with cameras on it go figure also had lights underneath as well



I've heard of a sewer system with lights in it


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 3, 2011)

Cracking shots.

Thanks for posting


----------

